# No Audio On YouTube..



## sf_331

Recently, I cant hear anything on Youtube. My drivers are all working and audio works. It just seems to be Youtube. What software or codec could I be missing? Thanks for hte Help


----------



## 220volt

Are you on the mac or windows?

Check this out

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=2584773

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=213154


----------



## sf_331

I have Windows.. it wont work with either firefox or IE


----------



## sf_331

I tried reinstalling Flash and got nothing


----------



## i Podius

If you install the *K-Lite codec pack*, and then run the "Codec Tweak Tool"

Start > Programs > K-Lite Codec Pack > Configuration > Codec Tweak Tool

Then check the box next to *[Registry] Fix non-working system sound*

It should fix the problem (Did for me)


----------



## undid

OK, I download and install k-lite but I am completly unable to find this "Codec Tweak Tool" you mention. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## i Podius

it should be in the start menu, in the "configuration" folder which is inside the "K-Lite Codec Pack" folder


----------



## undid

OK, thank you for your reply, but that was the first place i look at, and my configuration folder in the k-lite codec only has 4 options wich are: Ac3Filter, Direct VobSub, DivX Decoder and Xvid Decoder, so I am still at a lost!


UPDATE!! OK I figure what was wrong I downloaded the basic package instead of the full version of the codecs, I have sound now!!!!


----------



## shiseido

hey i have the same problem!!!! =[ but. i tried to do that thing. but it doesnt fix anything!!!
what do i dooo? =::[


----------



## i Podius

If that doesn't work, you might want to try uninstalling then reinstalling flash

go to *Start > Control Panel > Add or Remove Programs*

It will either be called *Macromedia Flash Player* or *Adobe Flash Player*

Then install the latest copy of flash from here


----------



## sharp2119

I was having the same problem as the others listed above. I too had success resolving the problem because of all the help listed, with the exception of the audio in one program. The program is called Virtual Leader. The program initially had no sound at all but after downloading K-Lite Codec Pack and using the instructions above; sound was restored for the narrator in the program. However, the interactive characters in the program still have no audio. The program utilizes macromedia flash player 7. I updated and reinstalled Adobe flash player to no avail.


----------



## valeriefield

Thank you so much.
I have been looking for a "fix" for this problem
all over the web. I did what was said about
the klite codecs and registry...and it worked !!!
Thank you so much.

hugzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Valerie


----------



## TheAvenger

This fix worked for me also. Thanks!

Glenn


----------



## acejb12

used the tweak tool and the fix system sound check box wasn't even present. i have used this before and if has worked but now i am wondering if it is something else i have also uninstalled and reinstalled my adobe flash. anyother thoughts 

thanks
ac


----------



## TheAvenger

Are you certain that you downloaded the full version? There are two other versions.

Glenn


----------



## minesh01

I had the same problem and carrying out the above will problaly resolve it. BAsically when windows does a fresh install and does not find a sound card, the default microsoft codecs are not installed. When you install the sound card drivers, most sound card drivers are clever enough to install the default Microsoft codecs for you, but some do not (like mine, it usually the "smaller" manufacturers that cut back on this - never had problem with creative sound cards!).
Anyways, you can check the codecs installed by going to control panel, sound and audio controllers, going to hardware tab, clicking the audio codecs entry and selecting properties. before you run the above fix, you will find 2-3 entries in there.

1. control panel, add hardware, next, YES hardware connected, goto bottom of list for add a new hardware device.
2. Install hardware manually (Advanced), select sound, video and game controllers, have disk and point to "C:\windows\system32" and file mmdriver.inf.
3. Select a codec to install, you maybe asked for windows xp disk.
4. repeat until all codecs are installed.

do not install the (MCI) ones as they are legacy.


----------



## sunnysarah

I have re-installed flash, downloaded the codecs, checked my volume. Still no audio on youtube. I can get sound watching downloaded TV shows and some radio stations (not all).
That last reply seemed too advanced for me to try....
Any other suggestions??


----------



## sunnysarah

update
I did try the steps minesh01 suggested but got this severe sounding error message

"has not passed Windows logo testing to verify its compatability with XP"
it went on to say it was a really bad idea to do what I was doing, so I stopped.
I am really stumped about what to do!!


----------



## sunnysarah

Another Update
I think the problem might have something to do with BS Player? I downloaded that at about the same time we noticed no audio.
Have also downloaded an AC3 filter.
No change yet.
I would love some ideas!!


----------



## sunnysarah

finally fixed!!!!
After days of trying I found on another site some people had there speakers plugged in wrong (rear and front speakers)
I was desperate and tried it.
It worked!!!!
If all else fails for you, give it a try.
I have not changed the position of my speakers in a year (since I moved) so I was surprised, but I am guessing a recent update didn't jive.


----------



## rizzobelli

Oh thankyou! I could kiss you! Did exactly what you said and problem solved.

Edited to include the fact that I'm referring to I,Podius' post much further up.


----------



## UK_Soldier

i said:


> it should be in the start menu, in the "configuration" folder which is inside the "K-Lite Codec Pack" folder


This man is a bl00dy genius - been looking everywhere for a solution to this problem.

Many many thanks indeed!


----------



## rickduff-2

i ve tried everything...reinstall the adobe flash....the K-Lite codec pack...but nothing...and its not only in the youtube...other sites of videos sharing too...what should i do?


----------



## valeriefield

Do you have the klite codecs installed on your computer ?
If you do ...go to your program files and to your klite folder.
Click on "Tools" and then click on "Fix Codecs"
When the box pops up.....put a tic next to "[Registry] Fix non-working system sound"
And that should fix it. I did this and went to Flowgo and now I have sound !!!!!


----------



## rickduff-2

i did....and didnt work...it said that there is no problem


----------



## arabia

hi I tried this and it never worked still no sound on you tube but fine with everything else


----------



## Death4life

i have the same problem as rickduff..i checked my front and rear speaker wires too..they were wrongly attached..so i corrected that..and tried all the stuff listed above..still no help..i checked it on every browser..but the same thing..i have flash player latest version installed too.!!!


----------



## mistake

Here I found the solution!!!! I tried everything and the last solution was the right one for me!!! Good luck!!!

http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/webfor...forumid=44&catid=184&threadid=1175007#4221214


----------



## sebb

This is a message to thanks Mr. i, podius for his help, I had a problem that I could not get any sound through internet pages, spent many hours trying 100´s of different things, and the only solution was the K-lite codecs solution from I, podius. thanks again.

Sebastian


----------



## Celentis

i just really wanted to thank i, podius. i have had this problem for about a year now and no one has been able to help me. thank you very, very much.


----------



## queenbu

Just had to register to be able to thank you, i,podius! I had installed Klite codec but didn't know about the tweak tool bit. Thanks again!!!


----------



## ToasT_420

i said:


> If you install the *K-Lite codec pack*, and then run the "Codec Tweak Tool"
> 
> Start > Programs > K-Lite Codec Pack > Configuration > Codec Tweak Tool
> 
> Then check the box next to *[Registry] Fix non-working system sound*
> 
> It should fix the problem (Did for me)


That worked for me


----------



## robin1306

Guys can't thank you enough for reading this thread. Although I tried all of the above it still wouldn't work  then I checked the 'Sounds & Audio Devices' in 'Control Panel'. On the 'Audio device' tab there is a 'Sound Playback device' drop down list. Mine was set to 'Modem #0 Line Playback' I changed it to 'C-Media Wave Device'. Hey Presto  the audio was restored. Now I'm wondering if I needed CCleaner and K-lite Codec after all?? Anyways its all working now so just wanted to say thanks for your ideas in this post. Hope others if they to are stuck after trying the above posts may find this last tip works:up: 
PS I went back to Flash Player 8 as well just in case it was Flash Player 9 that caused it. Seems to work ok with Sky News and YouTube so I aint going to upgrade just yet.


----------



## Mr. G00se

I registered just to post this. I've been tearing my hair out trying to find a solution to this problem, this thread continually came up in Google searches so I decided to post here to help.

None of the suggested fixes worked, including re-installing drivers, flash and registry fixes. I found a solution by creating a test account and monitoring file access and registry access during access to the You Tube site and comparing with the "broken" account.

My symptoms were the following. Only You Tube had no audio in any browser, Google video, offline flv playback and all other flash video sites were fine. It appears, although I can't be absolutely certain that CCleaner removes the soundData.sol file (site specific sound preferences I thnk). Replacing that file fixes the problem.

I created a new user account, which by default worked ok on You Tube, you could also try creating a new account and if You Tube works in that account then your problem is probably the same. The file is found in C:\Documents and Settings\User\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\profilename*\www.youtube.com\soundData.sol

You'll need to set hidden files/system files to be visible in folder options to see it.

Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## jwood737

Hi guys I tried everything you suggested on, on sound from youtube download. I downloaded gspot, k-light codex, reinstalled flash player but nothing. I am now using AVS video converter called- ( AVS Video to Go ) it works great all you do is upload into AVS and steps 1-5 will convert and it plays perfectly. This also works on Vista too.
Here is the link if anybody wants it, it is a free download. thanks.
http://avs4you.com/Download/AVSVideotoGo.exe:D


----------



## blackdog700

recently I had this same problem with youtube videos .... it seems that your sound device simply vanished... I don't know if the following solution will work; but what do you have to lose.

1. open quicktime player 
2. click "edit"
3. click "audio"
4. click "select audio playback and recording devices"

your sound and audio properties window will open
check your default sound playback and recording device

should be set to your default plaback device

Since I use c-media as my playback device .. that is what i set my default device to; and guess what ... youtube sound returned.

blackdog700
email me ...... [email protected]


----------



## salamanca

Hi guys, I get the solution installing the latest version of DirectX.
just that.

cheers


----------



## whitj001

Hey, I have downloaded the K-Lite Codec Pack however I cannot see [Registry] Fix non-working system sound when I go into the Codec Tweak Tool, or are you referring to the "Fix Broken Sound" box underneath the "Fixes" box?


----------



## franklinenator

I run vista and lost all web base sound, just ran the K-Lite codec pack as advised below and restored all my sound, great post, been looking for fix for this for about a week. I thank you kindly :up:


----------



## Kareta345

I'm aprreciating all this advice, but I'm still unable to get audio through the Internet. The Windows Media Players works fine, but YouTube and all other Internet video sites I've tried are silent. I tried downloading the newest version of Direct X, reinstalling Adobe Flash Player, and the K-Lite solution.



i said:


> If you install the *K-Lite codec pack*, and then run the "Codec Tweak Tool"
> 
> Start > Programs > K-Lite Codec Pack > Configuration > Codec Tweak Tool
> 
> Then check the box next to *[Registry] Fix non-working system sound*
> 
> It should fix the problem (Did for me)


The problem is, like acejb12, I do not see the check box mentioned. I'm positive I downloaded the full version and not the basic or standard, but I simply don't see the box. Might it be called something else? Under fixes, there's one that says "Fix Broken Sound (Midi, WavOut) [no problem detected]," but it's unavailable to check.

UPDATE: I went browsing further about the problem and see a major difference between what I should be seeing and what I do. I saved the screencap of the examples and one of the Codec Tweak I'm getting.

This is what I should see.

This is what I do see.


----------



## whitj001

I see the same screen as he does, when we should be seeing a different screen. Is there anybody else who sees the same screen as us who has actually solved this problem? Help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kareta345

I still have not the slightest idea what to do about the codec pack, but I did manage to fix (using the term rather loosely) the audio problem.

This is what I found to be happening: I had gone to my audio settings early in this process and made sure it was not set to modem. After wading through further options (Firefox, K Lite, etc.), I went back to the beginning. Lo and behold, my audio was back to modem. For a while, I had to keep resetting it because my computer insisted on setting modem for my audio. It was fine for about a week before resetting twice more. Since then, it's been behaving, but we'll see.

My only tip here is to watch your audio settings with a hint of OCD to make sure they're not resetting.


----------



## popdaddy

I was having exactly the same problem, tried everything in this thread but none of it worked. Totally tearing my hair out for 2 weeks when I finally did the following to resolve the problem. Went onto the youtube website and slid the voume slider up to maximum  worked a treat, felt like a jackass afterwards though. 

And the moral of this???? When all else fails just do the flippin obvious, now where's me carrots!!!!


----------



## Zarin Denatrose

For those of you on Vista and having no success, I've written another solution to this problem on my weblog here: Fixing Sound in Firefox on Vista


----------



## kwroten

After a week of WTF? It's FIXED!

First, thanks to all for their fixes, though I tried each one and nothing worked. Literally, I did everything I read here and nothing.

I don't know what the deal was, but I noticed that my quicktime (I actually use quicktime alternative) was not working on webpages - it told me it wasn't installed.

So I downloaded the latest Q.T. Alternative 2.60 (you can google it; it's where K-Lite codec mega pack is) from Edskes final downloads site and re-installed, making sure to check the option to associate it with streams.

Everythings back now. Whew.

EDIT: 

Crap.. I rebooted and now it's gone again, audio doesn't work on websites.. Any ideas?

It sounds like some process was resident in the memory from the install, but then it didn't get re-started after the boot.


----------



## Kinzoku

Check your sound settings. This was happening to me but AFTER I installed some VOIP software. The Sound Playback settings under Audio in Windows was defaulting to MODEM and the Windows Sound Scheme (Windows Default) was not active. You should be able to test the individual sounds like Asterisk, Critical Stop and hear something. 

I switched it back (enabled Windows Default) and set Audio Playbac to my video card as opposed to the Modem and it now works.

BTW, the problems I experiended were: No Audio playback in any of the embedded pages (trailers, watching episode reruns on Scifi.com, youtube no audio). Quicktime worked however, when i played an external file or downloaded a movie. also i was getting audio in Windows media player and Gom player. Just couldnt play any audio from webpages directly. Hope this helps.


----------



## kwroten

First thanks for anyone trying to help!

Let me clarify what the symptoms are, to avoid confusion.

* System sounds (dings, dongs and startup music) all fine - loud and clear.

* Any media files on the harddrive play fine.

* Embedded media in websites such as flash, .wmv, .asf / .asx - no sound, but the video is great.

* If the website offers the option to play the files on an external player such as WMP it plays fine, with full sound.

Yet when I re-installed Quick Time Alternative, the website media sounds came back, but only until I rebooted.

This is nuts..

EDIT: Re-installed QT Alternative again, and now I have embedded sound again with Youtube, et cetera!

I figure soon as I reboot I'll lose it again.. this is making me crazy.


EDIT UPDATE 2: I rebooted and it was gone, so I re-installed for the 3rd time, this time with IExplorer closed - and after manually deleting the QT & QTAlternative folders - and now Youtube has sound along with all the other sites that would only play video.

I've NO IDEA what the deal was, but I've rebooted the comp 5 times now and fired off every media player I've got just in case somebody was snatching settings - VLC, WMP, WMP Classic, Real Alternative, QT Alternative to see if the issue returned, and so far SO GOOD!!!

Thanks for all the help everyone; I'm not sure what combination of magic tricks worked, but it looks my issue is solved!


----------



## kwroten

I'd advise anyone with this same weird-assed issue to try every fix that seemed to get results from page 1 of this thread forward.

Thanks to all again, and it's seems like I'm done with being web-deaf!


----------

